# Mountain Laurel Poisoned My Goats



## MountainMama (Oct 20, 2002)

I lost my little Nubian Elizabeth last night due to Mountain Laurel poisoning. We were anticipating her first babies at the end of March & are so sad. I stayed up with her all night giving her mineral oil and holding her until she died.

My nephews came in from out of town and were playing around back of our goat lot. They saw the pretty green leaves and took them to the goats to eat. They didn't know they that this would poison them.

Elizabeth lasted about 10 hours after eating it and my other LaMancha goat is still hanging on. She wasn't able to walk all day yesterday but didn't scream out in pain like Elizabeth. She finally got on her feet after 24 hours but is still weak. I'm praying she pulls through. Her babies are due in February. Does anyone know if this will hurt the babies she is carrying?

Please advise anyone visiting your goats about the toxic plants in the area.


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. How sad.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Deer do not browse on mountain laurel or rhododendron but I have heard they occasionally eat the blossoms of those plants.


----------



## trob1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh how sad! I am so sorry for your loss. 

I have a rule here NO one brings my goats anything but me unless I give it to you to give the goats. The only thing I ever bring to my goats are dogwood, maple, and bradford pear leaves. I am too uncertin about what the other stuff is in my fence row.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Mountain laurel is extremely toxic to goats and there is a "recipe" you should have handy if this happens again. Or at least have some activated charcoal. I am so so sad over this. I know what you mean though; my nieces and nephews have given my goats bad stuff and I have to watch them every minute. I can't comment on how it could affect the kids, though probably depends on how much mom ate. Hope someone can shed some light on that.


----------



## MountainMama (Oct 20, 2002)

If anyone knows the recipe please let me know. We live on a mountain and I keep their fenced lot cleaned out of all toxins but there are all kinds of plants down the side of the mountain and my new goats sometimes are escape artists. I called 4 vets and all of them told me there was nothing I could do but give them mineral oil. 

Thanks!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

MountainMama said:


> I called 4 vets and all of them told me there was nothing I could do but give them mineral oil.
> 
> Thanks!


So sorry you lost your girl. 
ACTIVATED CHARCOAL. Keep it on hand for any type of toxin or poisoning. And no, its not something many vets know about. I mentioned to my vet that I was going to use it in large doses on the doe with entero that he had said was probably going to die. He was surprised but said it was a good idea.....she lived. It neutralizes toxins in the body and will allow them to pass through without poisoning the system. So Activated charcoal to neutrilize and mineral oil to move it through quickly. It has saved many lives. I give it if I even suspect poisoning.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your goats. Sometimes these things happen out of our control, but in the future, now you'll know what to keep on hand, and you'll know not to trust ANYONE around your goats. I had the exact same thing happen - some children fed the goats rhodie leaves. Luckily they didn't eat too much and were just sick, but I always make a point to tell each visitor to the farm NOT to feed the goats. I have had people feed them all kinds of things at shows too, people wander into the barn eating treats and give it to the goats. Now I have a goat who is addicted to yakisoba and veggies. (I hope this causes a least a little bit of a smile on a sad day).


----------



## MountainMama (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks. I feel like I've lost a member of the family. Elizabeth was so sweet and had cute floppy ears that stuck out to the side like an airplane when I called her. I was looking forward to her babies in the Spring. 

Where do I get activated charcoal and how much do you give them? My LaMancha is doing much better this afternoon and is finally walking again. She is so lonely now since Elizabeth was her companion. I still have my buck in the other lot but don't want to put him in with her while she is expecting and not feeling well. He chases her too much.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I am amazed so many vets didn't suggest activated charcoal. It's a super binder/absorbent for anything toxic and I don't get how it flies under the radar of these animal docs.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll ask as well, where does one buy activated charcoal? I need to have some on hand.

Thanks


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Rockin B, great question???? A guess any drug store or pet supply outlet....a little help here, thanks!!


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

Some of the feed stores carry it. That's where I got my tube.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I know some places you can buy it in tube form, but I use the powder. I don't want to seem like I'm pushing my moms business  , but I buy mine from her in bulk. Here is her site:www.terraherbs.com
She was closing her bulk herb business but has decided to try it for another year so she is still open. Her charcoal is the cheapest I've found in bulk. 
I just mix the powder with water or mineral oil and syringe it to the goat. Its quite simple. For an adult goat, I probably give three heaping tablespoons mixed in liquid. It won't hurt them and so I'd rather give too much, than too little. It really can be a lifesaver.
It can be used on *any* animal or for humans. We were always given some if we had a bellyache and it always helped. Mom carries it with her in her purse just in case.
Had a cat get into rat poison last week. Gave him a teaspoon of activated charcoal and he never showed any discomfort. I'm never without it. :shrug:


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

So sorry, such a sudden loss.  

On the activated charcoal, I've actually heard of people using activated charcoal poultices to cure appendicitis.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Rhododendron/Azalea/Laurel poisoning
â¢	2 aspirin (325 mg.) per 40 pounds of goat
â¢	1 tsp baking soda
â¢	1 tsp ground ginger
â¢	3-4 Tbs Milk of Magnesia (for small goats)

This worked well for me on several occasions, administered as soon as I knew there was a problem. (I know, I know, but we'd just moved, and I hadn't had time to dig up all the plants OR to completely fine-tune the fencing situation. It's all better now.)

I'd add the activated charcoal as well, now that I have some.


----------



## MountainMama (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks so much. I'll be more prepared next time. Glad to find out about the charcoal. I'm going to tell the vets I called. Maybe they can help someone else next time.


----------



## hoovershounds (Nov 19, 2006)

This may or may not be true, but I think that the charcoal in fish filters is the same. Kind of pricey for the amount you would need for one goat but it might work in a pinch.
Amy


----------



## PattyFowler (Jul 8, 2020)

Rockin'B said:


> I'll ask as well, where does one buy activated charcoal? I need to have some on hand.
> 
> Thanks


I get it from the Swanson website, it comes in 500 mg capsules. My vet said to give my Nigerian 2 grams twice a day that’s 4 capsules, dilute with about 10 ml of water and give orally with a syringe.


----------

